# Does anyone run a lot of front weight



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Everybody is different but this sounds like a lot of weight. How long is your front bar? What bow are you shooting? How long and how much weight do you have on your back bar or bars?


----------



## hoytcrx (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm shooting a hoyt pro comp XL 28" spirals 53 lbs. front bar is 28 " with 26 oz back bar is a 12 with 23 oz


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats a lot of weight...no one is built the same.let me guess your a construction worker ????


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What results are you getting?

What does your float look like?

Do you have problems with fatigue?

What stabilizer do you have? Over a pound and a half of weight puts some heavy bending loads on the stabilizer.

I'm not saying that you are wrong to put this amount of weight on your bow, but I've never seen that much weight, that far out. In fact I'm interested in how it works for you.

Allen


----------



## hoytcrx (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes I work in the construction field


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i would check your form... the triangle... i see construction workers built like gorillas, with Popeye arms.. no offense intended . im guessing your out of whack in the form [triangle] and you added so much weight to steady you up. thats my guess. without seeing you shoot. mike


----------



## hoytcrx (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------

